# Kitchen Cabinet Choices



## Christian (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all...

Just starting planning for a kitchen remodel including new appliances, cabinets, floor, the whole sha-bang.

Question is...we had a design made up at both Home Depot and Lowes...both designers came up with the exact same floor plan...so we're decently confident about our ideas and plan. The quote from Lowes (which was much more detailed) was about $4500 for all the cabinets. As far as I know, the quality of the cabinets seemed OK (dovetail drawers, etc) the only thing I wasn't sure about is whether or not they use plywood for sides and back of the box. Obviously the cabinet fronts are solid wood. Anyone know?

We are using a rather cheap door/drawer design with a recessed panel and a partial/standard overlay...which we like. We did go with most of the upgrade features also such as a pullout wastebasket, self closing drawers, and pullout shelves for the base cabinets....so the price seems reasonable to me. I have a pretty small kitchen too, in a little bungalow style house.

I will be having someone else do the install (most likely). We want to shop around more too. Anyone know of any places around Metro-Detroit that we could take our designed floorplan to and see what they can do (price wise)? Any suggestions for places to check out would be helpful.

Also, since I believe all the cabinets we selected are standard sizes, would it be advisable to go with RTA cabinets instead of assembled ones? I'm pretty handy, but I'm not sure about what it takes to install the necessary components for the self closing drawers and other optional features we chose? Anyone know? Obviously these would likely be cheaper, but I don't know if they offer those same features as the big box stores do, or if the price difference would be worth it? Also, where would I go to buy these? Would they have stores around that I could find them in rather than going online?? What about RTA quality? I'm confident I could screw it all together with cams and pre-drilled holes...would everything line up right and look professional when finished??? Sometimes these things that come RTA like TV stands and the like end up having saggy drawers and things not lining up right and what-not, at least in my limited experience...so I'm a little leery to go this route...

Anyone that can offer up any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, etc for a first-timer doing a project like this would be great!!!


----------



## Superpack (Jan 11, 2010)

There are a lot of storeroom possibilities in the field of custom furniture. Take time to seem at this information earlier than creation a choice. Lazy Susan, drag the trash separator for upright storage drawer and insert shelves to make easy storage and organization of the kitchen. Think about your life and storage issues that are mainly pertinent to the choice is for them.

Best Regards,


----------



## jsmithus83 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, 

You should consult with interior designer ,a designer can help you plan the 
features of a kitchen remodeling effort, help you build a budget to pay for 
materials and labor, and introduce you to retailers and manufacturers that 
supply the materials to make your dream come true.


----------



## Con65 (Jan 13, 2010)

Christian said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Just starting planning for a kitchen remodel including new appliances, cabinets, floor, the whole sha-bang.
> 
> ...



Hi Christian:

I've installed replacement kitchen cabinets in two houses. If you are considering doing it 'yourself': 
a) Make certain you have help that is capable of lifting the cabinets. Two helpers is better than one.
b) Use Google and YouTube to see instructions and videos on how to do it. It isn't too difficult, but it is easy to goof up. A long level is a great help.

My personal opinion is that if you are going to have upgrade features in the cabinets, you shouldn't choose 'a rather cheap door/drawer design'. I'm just thinking about getting your investment back if you sell. 

Both Home Depot and Lowes must be able to tell you what material is used for the cabinet sides and backs. It is probably not hardboard. Plywood would be fine, but be careful about particle board or other 'soft' material.

When I was working in Italy, I helped two friends assemble and install IKEA ready-to-assemble kitchen cabinets. It seemed that when they moved into their apartments, they had to create everything in the kitchen. I never understood it. 

The IKEA cabinets went together without too much confusion and were easy to mount in the kitchen. As you suspect, some of the extra features were tricky at first. That was Europe twelve years ago. I have no idea about IKEA in the US today and no experience with the RTA cabinets sold by HD etc.


----------



## Christian (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the useful reply Con.

The cabinets I'm looking at are from Lowes...the Shenandoah line. I'd opt for the all plywood construction rather than the particle board sides, backs, etc, that are offered as the basic package. For $700 more, I can upgrade to all plywood (with solid wood drawers, dovetail and face frames and doors).

As far as the design...we actually picked out the cheapest design they had. We liked the recessed panel better than the raised anyway...and it turned out we selected the cheapest door design they had...and we really like the look. The raised panels are by far more expensive...so we aren't really in a pinch having to choose from what we like vs. what is cheaper. So that's really no longer a concern. Even though we selected a cheap design...it's by no means ugly or anything...and I doubt it will hinder resale at all.

If I did decide to go with RTA, I would probably go with an online dealer, because their cabinets are all hard/ply wood, rather than particle board. What I don't know is if these will hold up...most RTA furniture I've seen (TV stands, desks, and the like) have uneven drawers and doors and fall apart after a short time. Granted most RTA furniture I've seen has been made of mostly or all particle board...

I will likely go with the assembled cabinets we picked out at Lowes to make sure they'll last. I think with the all plywood upgrade (no particle board) they should hopefully last a while...


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 14, 2010)

I sold kitchen cabinets for years, even at Lowes.  Almost every cabinet brand has a plywood upgrade.  Almost every customer did not upgrade to plywood.  It's not neccessary.  From what the cabinet makers told us (& maybe they were just saying this), but particle board is a stronger material , than plywood. That's what they all said.  I sold Aristokraft, American Woodmark, Kraftmaid,...  The only place we'd suggest all plywood construction was on a sink base- maybe or on an open end so the end panel matched & aged the same as the front.  I can't tell you how many cabinets I've sold over about a 10 year period with particle board sides.  But if you don't mind spending the extra $700, that's fine.  You could maybe mix them up.  
More important to me would be the solid wood dove-tailed drawers, with undermount glides, maybe have some be full extension for easy access.  
The style of door you've chosen is a shaker look & very popular- I don't think that will affect your resale, but so you know- that panel is probaably not solid wood, probably only 1/4" th. & could possibly get damaged & not "age the same as the solid wood frame around it.  Some cabinet companies ( more custom ) will use a 3/4" thick solid reversed panel for a shaker style door.  I don't know if Shennandoah does- I doubt it.
If you want to keep looking there are lots of cabinet showrooms out there.  Do a google search for stock or semi-custom kitchen cabinets.  I know Aristokraft & KraftMaid should be sold around you, they will have designers that could help with your layout also and probably can suggest or have a crew to install also.  I know the mom & pop shop in my town that sells Kraft Maid was cheaper by quite a bit than Lowes for the same thing.  NKBA.com would be a good site to check out also.

Good Luck


----------



## Christian (Jan 14, 2010)

Thx for the info.

The cabs i'm looking at have all solid wood drawers (dovetail), face frames, doors, and drawer fronts. The drawer slides are ball bearing, under-mount, full extension. I will check the door panel...as far as I know it is solid wood...but now I think I have to double check.

I also read that PB is quite strong...but after 10 years I'm worried that i'll have saggy drawers and stuff like that from having screws drilled into PB rather than plywood. should this be a concern?

Also, why is it that NO higher end cabinet maker uses PB at all on their cabinets? If plywood isn't the better option...why is it featured in any higher end cabinet?

I just want to make sure my kitchen is still functional and in good shape when I decide to move in 8-10 years....


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a good point.  I don't know.  And I never had anybody come back 10 years later & tell me about their cabinet sides sagging.  I want to say it wouldn't be a problem, but I really don't know.  My sister has old Aristokraft cabinets, I want to say they are 20 years old & she has problems with the drawer glides & the drawers don't stay in place, but I think that has to do with the glides - oh & they are UGLY, but I think that's the only problem she has.  
Plywood is definitely the preferred choice, that's why it costs more & the custom guys use it.  I just wanted you to know that PB wasn't a bad choice either.
I'm sure your kitchen will turn out wonderful
What are you thinking about for your countertops ?  New appliances ?


----------



## Christian (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm planning on using granite with a ceramic tile backsplash all the way down for the countertops, and an undermount stainless steel sink. We're also getting all new appliances in black.

I'm thinking also that plywood is a better choice when thinking about the shelves...I know it will have less tendency to bow than PB. I'll probably just be safe and pop for the plywood cabinets. 700 bucks is a decent amount of extra money...but my thinking is that it'll probably be worth it.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds good-  
you should post some before & after pics


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

Most cabinets from lowes and HD are particle board unless you pay for an upgrade... look for a shop that does Euro style cabinets these offer 20% more storage in same foot print. take a look at are website. www.petradesigninc.com

Hello all...

Just starting planning for a kitchen remodel including new appliances, cabinets, floor, the whole sha-bang.

Question is...we had a design made up at both Home Depot and Lowes...both designers came up with the exact same floor plan...so we're decently confident about our ideas and plan. The quote from Lowes (which was much more detailed) was about $4500 for all the cabinets. As far as I know, the quality of the cabinets seemed OK (dovetail drawers, etc) the only thing I wasn't sure about is whether or not they use plywood for sides and back of the box. Obviously the cabinet fronts are solid wood. Anyone know?

We are using a rather cheap door/drawer design with a recessed panel and a partial/standard overlay...which we like. We did go with most of the upgrade features also such as a pullout wastebasket, self closing drawers, and pullout shelves for the base cabinets....so the price seems reasonable to me. I have a pretty small kitchen too, in a little bungalow style house.

I will be having someone else do the install (most likely). We want to shop around more too. Anyone know of any places around Metro-Detroit that we could take our designed floorplan to and see what they can do (price wise)? Any suggestions for places to check out would be helpful.

Also, since I believe all the cabinets we selected are standard sizes, would it be advisable to go with RTA cabinets instead of assembled ones? I'm pretty handy, but I'm not sure about what it takes to install the necessary components for the self closing drawers and other optional features we chose? Anyone know? Obviously these would likely be cheaper, but I don't know if they offer those same features as the big box stores do, or if the price difference would be worth it? Also, where would I go to buy these? Would they have stores around that I could find them in rather than going online?? What about RTA quality? I'm confident I could screw it all together with cams and pre-drilled holes...would everything line up right and look professional when finished??? Sometimes these things that come RTA like TV stands and the like end up having saggy drawers and things not lining up right and what-not, at least in my limited experience...so I'm a little leery to go this route...

Anyone that can offer up any thoughts, ideas, suggestions, etc for a first-timer doing a project like this would be great!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Petra design (Jan 19, 2010)

particle board is not the product of choice in the deep south its too humid it starts to bubble in just few years... plywood is more stable in Florida.. look for a shop that does Euro Style cabinets and get 20% more storage.
look at these euro style cabinets www.petradesigninc.com


----------



## Petra design (Jan 20, 2010)

Replace epoxy glides with 
SS ball barrings type glides.


----------



## Christian (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm looking at ball bearing 75lb rated, full extension undermount glides with cushion close for all my drawers. I think they're just about the best available?


----------



## Petra design (Jan 20, 2010)

U must look at what brand you are using Our shop did use the blu-motion by blum but now do to most budgets we are getting a china version from Hafele. Their good but they only work with 5/8 drawer sides not 3/4 like our standard drawer box.Petra Design Home, Cabinets, Custom Cabinetry, Home and Bath, Wood Cabinets, Kitchen Cabinets


----------



## Christian (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know the brand, but they're full extension glides.


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 25, 2010)

Martina09 said:


> Tile your countertop, but use 12 x 12 granite tiles. A great look, inexpensively.



12 x 12 granite tiles will definitely looks goods ... you must use this


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 5, 2010)

Martina09 said:


> Tile your countertop, but use 12 x 12 granite tiles. A great look, inexpensively.



Is it really advisable to do that?


----------

